# painting trim with semi gloss paint



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I can't tell from here if your brush marks are normal or excessive
I can tell you:
You will always get brush marks when using a brush, it's just a matter of degree
and
The Regal Semi-Gloss does not take to over-brushing, it like to be laid out and left alone...then it smooth out pretty well


----------



## krankykitty (May 16, 2008)

A couple of things come to mind... i have had a similar problem with slightly older paint I was using to touch up. I like using small trim rollers to avoid the issue, or failing that, two quick swipes of the brush to lay down a coat of paint, which then usually lets it dry flat, but usually also means i will have to use a second coat.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I am right handed and this is my technique. I start from the left end. Lay the paint on fast and finish with a light stroke from left to right. Go to the next section and do the same finishing into the wet section on the right lightly just enough to blend it together. Always paint into a wet section. And never over brush a satin or above finish. Good paint will level itself. I get a glass like finish with this method. As long as the temperature is not too hot. Then I would wait until morning 
You have good paint and a good brush. Practice your technique. It may be different than mine but you will find it.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

We use Satin Impervo oil for all trim, and like slickshift said, BM paints do not like to be over brushed. Either add a couple of caps full of thinner to the paint or some Penetrol, to give it a little extra time to lay smoothly. BM is good stuff and will give a quality job. Also as mentioned , a brushed finish, no matter how good the application, will never look perfect like sprayed, no matter who does it.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Funny, most of the high end (residential re-paint) painting companies I know that spray trim (for fast production times), usually have someone add brush marks so it looks brushed

No kidding


----------



## sninny (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the help! Looks like it comes down to practice! Hard to make it look like a pro did the job if one didn't!!!!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Flotrol+don't over work it.:yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

ToolSeeker said:


> Flotrol+don't over work it.:yes:


I like Floetrol even in Ben Moore paints too. A post above mentioned its brother, Penetrol. One is for oil and one is for latex acrylic products. I am assuming you are using latex semi-gloss right?

It does take practice and none of us got it looking nice the first time we tried. There is a tendency to overwork things at first. When you say you got a nice new Purdy brush you do mean you get one at least 2.5 inch wide? A smaller one will not hold enough paint. Angled sash brushes always worked better for me for trim. 

However, what are you trying to paint over? Was the surfaced prepped and primed if necessary with a primer/underlay?

And remember, the full surface cure of semi-gloss will not happen for up to 30 days.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> I like Floetrol even in Ben Moore paints too. A post above mentioned its brother, Penetrol. One is for oil and one is for latex acrylic products. I am assuming you are using latex semi-gloss right?
> 
> It does take practice and none of us got it looking nice the first time we tried. There is a tendency to overwork things at first. When you say you got a nice new Purdy brush you do mean you get one at least 2.5 inch wide? A smaller one will not hold enough paint. Angled sash brushes always worked better for me for trim.
> 
> ...


 
Look @ the dates, I think it has probably been done by now:wink:

The newby is dragging up old threads for some reason


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Look @ the dates, I think it has probably been done by now:wink:
> 
> The newby is dragging up old threads for some reason


Yikes. Ooops. :whistling2:


----------

